

HN Melb/Aust meetup moved to Cho Gao... but it's on now - tomhoward

It's happening now, come join us!<p>The new location is:<p>Cho Gao<p>211 Level 3 Melbourne Central<p>Date: Sunday, 21 February 2010<p>Time: 15:00 - 18:00
======
tomhoward
URL for more info: <http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=272449838595>

